# Outboard classic crew



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

I would like to fish the outboard classic. I have a boat just need some guys that want fish and pay there fair share. I prefer if you have some offshore experience. I'm in Panama City so along with tourney fees and fuel transporting the boat will also take fuel there and back. If you are intreasted pm me for more details.


----------



## REELIST (Nov 24, 2009)

*Outboard*

pm sent


----------

